# MaxTrac Link



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone have a link to the MaxTrac site or any other site that could provide a modular 2 lane drag strip? Thanks.

Or, conversely, if someone can tell me the slot to slot spacing of Tomy vs. Tyco, that might also be helpful.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Pete, maxtraxracing.com I can PM David's e-mail & phone #.
Tyco spacing is 1.5" & Tomy is less.(1 3/8) MT spacing for road course is
1.75", not sure what the drag strip is.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Thunder Alley's track is 5.5" between lanes, 17.5' long and 10.25" wide. I was looking for something substantially narrower. Tyco at 1.5" would work since the track has to be mounted in 3 sections 6' long each and only 12" wide, using 15 sections of 15" straight track. TrackMate's DP2000 will be used but I can't use overhead gantries because of other limitations, so the beams will have to go horizontal across the lanes to center line reflectors. Having a nice wide track will keep the cars from taking out the flexible Mylar reflectors. Plans are for both a quarter mile and by removing a section having an 1/8th mile too. Summer 2010 project possibly.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Todd at TKO tracks will work with you on custom ideas and is reasonably-priced also.

http://www.cnccustomcutting.com/id53.html


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks 'doba, cost is as important as portability on this, nearly half the budget is already allocated to the DP system. There's an HO dragstrip in San Diego I'll be paying a visit to early in December to check out their operation too.


----------

